# Falcon updates to v2.8 - fans post cool demos!



## doctoremmet (Oct 6, 2022)

Trailer:



Overviews of new features:


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 6, 2022)

New texture oscillator:



Overview of 2.8 presets:



What do you think? There’s also a ton of new effects added. I quite like it’s a free update again!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 6, 2022)

Cool!

Just skipped a bit through Camerons vid and the balloons event processor, chip and ostinato arp and textured oscillator seem very cool. Still no direct midi out though.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 6, 2022)

Yes, a couple of very interesting new features. I love how this platform keeps expanding. Especially when I’m playing with stuff like the Acousticsamples V-Horns and all the Falcon Singles I bought earlier this summer over at Patchpool, I feel Falcon has established itself as a very diverse and modern powerhouse. These new features will only add to its potential.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 6, 2022)

But it was already the best instrument ever! I don't know if I can handle it getting any better. I might explode.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 6, 2022)

Those balloons….


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Oct 6, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> But it was already the best instrument ever! I don't know if I can handle it getting any better. I might explode.


I personally do everything in Falcon. Including my accounting, cooking and laundry!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 6, 2022)

This is like the perfect representation of the first date with my wife...


----------



## DoubleTap (Oct 6, 2022)

Crikey, at what point does Falcon stop being a synth and start becoming a DAW?


----------



## Markrs (Oct 6, 2022)

DoubleTap said:


> Crikey, at what point does Falcon stop being a synth and start becoming a DAW?


Maybe it could be the replacement for Bitwig if they did 😂


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Oct 6, 2022)

DoubleTap said:


> Crikey, at what point does Falcon stop being a synth and start becoming a DAW?


Shhh. That's UVI's secret plan number 18 to take over the world.


----------



## Markrs (Oct 6, 2022)

It is great that they keep adding lots of great features to Falcon. I did consider getting it at one point but i knew I adjust had to many synths to learn first, but it is on my future purchase list though by then Falcon 3 might be out.


----------



## liquidlino (Oct 6, 2022)

DoubleTap said:


> Crikey, at what point does Falcon stop being a synth and start becoming a DAW?


If only they'd let audio in and midi out... the FX are fantastic in Falcon, I'd happy use it as my Channel Strip.


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Oct 6, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> If only they'd let audio in and midi out... the FX are fantastic in Falcon, I'd happy use it as my Channel Strip.


They wouldn't be able to sell their effects as vsts if that was the case. Clever lads, they are.


----------



## Pier (Oct 6, 2022)

I'll ask here again...

Any workflow improvements?


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 6, 2022)

None


----------



## Pier (Oct 6, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> None


I asked because Venus Theory mentioned QOL upgrades...


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 6, 2022)

Pier said:


> I'll ask here again...
> 
> Any workflow improvements?


None needed.

There has been an upgrade to complex LFOs. That seems like it might make some things easier. For those who don't know how to do MSEGs with the step modulation...


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 6, 2022)

Is the current price the lowest it gets or do they go deeper on Black Friday?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 6, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Is the current price the lowest it gets or do they go deeper on Black Friday?


I think I've seen 30% off plus a €100 voucher before.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 6, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I think I've seen 30% off plus a €100 voucher before.


That's the same as now, only you get 2 expansions for free now too. So isn't this the better of the two?


----------



## Pier (Oct 6, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Is the current price the lowest it gets or do they go deeper on Black Friday?


I bought my copy for $150 on Knobcloud... just sayin.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 6, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Is the current price the lowest it gets or do they go deeper on Black Friday?


From my email archive:


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 6, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> That's the same as now, only you get 2 expansions for free now too. So isn't this the better of the two?


The two expansions + the €100 voucher have been staples as well for at least two years as far as I can tell.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 6, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> The two expansions + the €100 voucher have been staples as well for at least two years as far as I can tell.


But it at least is better than the previous BF sale.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 6, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> That's the same as now, only you get 2 expansions for free now too. So isn't this the better of the two?


That's worth €78 and lacks the flexibility of the voucher.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 6, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> That's worth €78 and lacks the flexibility of the voucher.


Maybe I'm not understanding you, but the website says you get the voucher as well...

So the current sale is:

Falcon
2 expansions free
€/$100 voucher

Right?


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 6, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Maybe I'm not understanding you, but the website says you get the voucher as well...
> 
> So the current sale is:
> 
> ...


Right.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 6, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Maybe I'm not understanding you, but the website says you get the voucher as well...
> 
> So the current sale is:
> 
> ...


I can't see that; but I'm on my phone and everything is tiny.

That would make it as good a deal as I know about. Other than a license transfer.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 6, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I can't see that; but I'm on my phone and everything is tiny.
> 
> That would make it as good a deal as I know about. Other than a license transfer.


That's not on the sales banner, but if you scroll.down on the Falcon page you can read:

_As an added bonus, each Falcon *license* includes a $100 / 100€ voucher good towards the purchase of any soundbank or Falcon Expansion on uvi.net._

That tells me that it doesn't matter if you acquire the license in a sale or at retail price, as long as you buy it from UVI you get the voucher.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 6, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> That's not on the sales banner, but if you scroll.down on the Falcon page you can read:
> 
> _As an added bonus, each Falcon *license* includes a $100 / 100€ voucher good towards the purchase of any soundbank or Falcon Expansion on uvi.net._
> 
> That tells me that it doesn't matter if you acquire the license in a sale or at retail price, as long as you buy it from UVI you get the voucher.


Thanks. Then it's a great time to buy!


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 6, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Those balloons….


...and "boids".


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 6, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> None


Good! Multicore support would be nice however it's brilliant just the way it is.


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 6, 2022)

Pier said:


> I bought my copy for $150 on Knobcloud... just sayin.


...and then you turned around and resold it, you traitor!


----------



## liquidlino (Oct 6, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Is the current price the lowest it gets or do they go deeper on Black Friday?


The update release sales are usually the best. I paid $220 last year. Inflation. You get $100 voucher too, so it's $140 price. Can use the voucher on sale items, including plugins.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 6, 2022)

Pier is just looking for some dirt about Falcon for his The Melda Report MSF fanboy podcast


----------



## method1 (Oct 6, 2022)

Apparently Melda has acquired UVI and will be giving the falcon GUI Melda makeover.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 6, 2022)

method1 said:


> Apparently Melda has acquired UVI and will be giving the falcon GUI Melda makeover.


God imagine Pier’s mood when he reads that. First he buys and sells Pigments, then Falcon. Bitwig turn out to be a bunch of traitors. And then MSF buys Falcon. The poor man will end up DAWless and the last we’ll hear from him is him asking U-he for a Chromebook standalone version of Zebra.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 6, 2022)

method1 said:


> Apparently Melda has acquired UVI and will be giving the falcon GUI Melda makeover.


Noooooooooooo! You bastard! 😮


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 6, 2022)

Time for an 8Dio-style _Glitch_ Sale !! >> _MeldUVI _ Falcon ..... Free with any Eternal Madness purchase _( over $248. ) 👽


----------



## cedricm (Oct 6, 2022)

I have one regret with Falcon: not having purchased it sooner.
It's not for everybody, but it's my preferred music software.

Looking forward to discovering v2.8.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 6, 2022)

MSoundFalcony


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 6, 2022)

cedricm said:


> I have one regret with Falcon: not having purchased it sooner.


I said the same thing about Omnisphere. I’m wondering if I’ll feel the same about Falcon.


----------



## Pier (Oct 6, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> God imagine Pier’s mood when he reads that. First he buys and sells Pigments, then Falcon. Bitwig turn out to be a bunch of traitors. And then MSF buys Falcon. The poor man will end up DAWless and the last we’ll hear from him is him asking U-he for a Chromebook standalone version of Zebra.


That... or I'll end up making my own synth 😂


----------



## Akoustecx (Oct 6, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> MSoundFalcony


I'm holding out for MSoundFalconyMB


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 6, 2022)

@Pier "The quality of decision is like the well-timed swoop of Falcon which enables it to strike and destroy its victim." ~Sun Tzu


----------



## Pier (Oct 6, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> @Pier "The quality of decision is like the well-timed swoop of Falcon which enables it to strike and destroy its victim." ~Sun Tzu


I actually studied traditional Chinese in another life and I'm a bit of an expert on Sun Tzu.

The original text of that quote is:

醜陋而緩慢的獵鷹無法達到斑馬的偉大

Which has a very different meaning


----------



## Akoustecx (Oct 6, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> 斑马只是一个愚蠢的自然怪胎，而汉斯齐默无论如何都被高估了——自从他使用那个永远注定要停留在第 2 版的古老合成器来为一部愚蠢的超人电影配乐后，现在的情况如何？


For heavens to goodness sake:
長大他媽的 





Google Translate


Google's service, offered free of charge, instantly translates words, phrases, and web pages between English and over 100 other languages.




translate.google.co.uk


----------



## Pier (Oct 6, 2022)

I really didn't want to start a flame war of Falcon vs Zebra. It was really the first thing that came to my mind since falcons and zebras are animals...

Anyway, in all fairness, I wish U-He did something like Falcon. But Urs doesn't even want to hear about adding samples to any of their products. And, although their Uhbik effects are great, I don't think we will see those in Zebra 3 either which is a real shame.


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 7, 2022)

Which two expansions are most well suited for cinematic/hybrid orchestral music and for metal? Not really interested in EDM-oriented expansions.


----------



## liquidlino (Oct 7, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Which two expansions are most well suited for cinematic/hybrid orchestral music and for metal? Not really interested in EDM-oriented expansions.


I have cinematic shades and subculture orchestral. They're ok. Best used by pulling the multis apart and using the individual layers. Mostly, like some other expansions, they've taken some limited dynamic layers/rrs from piano and orchestral libraries and done sound design on top, created multis etc. Then added ticky tocks, booms, etc as layers. What sort of specific sounds are you after, I can record a few patches both multi and pulled apart so you can get the idea if you like?

EDIT super quick (3 minutes) demo put together, this is just multis from Subculture Orchestral, 100%. No mixing, nothing on master. Bare naked. Should give you an idea what to expect.
View attachment 2022-10-08 Trash Panda Falcon Demo.2022-10-08 09_01_25.mp3


And the same midi, just this time with some randomly chosen Cinematic Shades multis:
View attachment 2022-10-08 Trash Panda Falcon Demo.2022-10-08 09_06_22 Cinematic Shades.mp3

And all together:
View attachment 2022-10-08 Trash Panda Falcon Demo.2022-10-08 09_08_44 Cinematic Shades + Subculture.mp3


And this was the midi, so you can see what it's all about. All teh sequences are sequences, so you can dig into the Tree and disable the arps and sequences, and use the sounds directly. No recorded sample loops.


----------



## liquidlino (Oct 7, 2022)

However, of the expansions I have, I think Lofi Dreams and Voklm are the two best, here's the same midi with Voklm:

View attachment 2022-10-08 Trash Panda Falcon Demo.2022-10-08 09_14_05 Voklm.mp3


----------



## liquidlino (Oct 7, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> However, of the expansions I have, I think Lofi Dreams and Voklm are the two best, here's the same midi with Voklm:
> 
> View attachment 2022-10-08 Trash Panda Falcon Demo.2022-10-08 09_14_05 Voklm.mp3


Inner Dimensions: 
View attachment 2022-10-08 Trash Panda Falcon Demo.2022-10-08 09_19_16 Inner Dimensions.mp3


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 7, 2022)

Thank you for the examples! I'm on a bit of a Mass Effect/Blade Runner bent right now, so stuff along those lines would be cool.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 8, 2022)

@liquidlino - you've been going above and beyond here! These are great demos.

Of the UVI expansions I have, my favourites are Cinematic Shades and Subculture Orchestral. However, I use them more for inspiration than for orchestration. I don't think either has ever made it into a final project. Though, neither has any other UVI Falcon expansion. I have used plenty of third-party expansions and UVI instruments (such as the synth libraries) in projects.

I use Falcon a lot for sound design, and the sounds I use the sounds I make with it in projects a lot. For this reason, it is the synth I use for the longest amount of time, even if it isn't necessarily the synth that ends up on the most individual tracks in projects. The expansions, as liquidlino pointed out, can be a little fulsomely designed to the point where you have to unpick them into smaller elements for use. If you were doing very heavy hybrid music, such as trailer music, I think that they have plenty to offer as they are, or with the arps/sequences slightly re-jiggged or turned off.

I have seen a couple of commenters on another thread saying that they really disliked Subculture Orchestral and were very disappointed in it. They didn't say why, though. I think it sounds lovely. Go with high velocity bass notes and it can really have an impact. Cinematic Shades is a less bass-focused hybrid library and I like it almost as much as Subculture Orchestral. These two are expansions I'll turn to regularly if I want to build a big multi quickly for playing around and making a noise for fun.

I have quite a few UVI expansions from a time when they were running a lot of sales on them and I'd only just got Falcon. So if there is anything you'd like to hear a demo of that liquidlino hasn't covered, try me as I might have it.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 8, 2022)

And I have a SonicPass subscription, so have everything UVI offers. We can make this a demopalooza!


----------



## liquidlino (Oct 8, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> And I have a SonicPass subscription, so have everything UVI offers. We can make this a demopalooza!


Do it! There's too much yapping and not enough demos on this forum, given it's about audio! Writing about music is like dancing about the moon!


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 8, 2022)

Here’s 30 seconds of a little techno idea I had pre-lockdown, when I was programming FM patches in Falcon. 909 samples taken from Beatbox Anthology 2. Apologies for the abrupt ending, this was literally just quickly recorded to preserve the idea. Should still give you an idea of the FM power that’s inside this synth. I think those stabs are a Richard Divine preset.

View attachment Techno Retro Set - 11 mei.mp3


----------



## liquidlino (Oct 8, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Here’s 30 seconds of a little techno idea I had pre-lockdown, when I was programming FM patches in Falcon. 909 samples taken from Beatbox Anthology 2. Apologies for the abrupt ending, this was literally just quickly recorded to preserve the idea. Should still give you an idea of the FM power that’s inside this synth. I think those stabs are a Richard Divine preset.
> 
> View attachment Techno Retro Set - 11 mei.mp3


Really cool! Got a funky beat to it! Reminded me of Mr Eizo.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 8, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Do it! There's too much yapping and not enough demos on this forum, given it's about audio! Writing about music is like dancing about the moon!


I formally extend an invitation to you to join our next Wiccan Moon Dance. It'll change your life.


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 9, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I formally extend an invitation to you to join our next Wiccan Moon Dance. It'll change your life.


Blessed Bee!


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 9, 2022)

I tried to make a short demo for Savage. I mangled the default presets a bit and came up with this:

View attachment Savage.mp3


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 9, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> I tried to make a short demo for Savage. I mangled the default presets a bit and came up with this:
> 
> View attachment Savage.mp3


I love this! Savage does have a lot of power to it! This is terrific and would make a great start to a full piece.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 10, 2022)

Played around with Hypnotic Dive, Kinetics and Lo-Fi expansions. Everything is Falcon 2.8.

Hypnotic Dive is a bit quirky. More acid new age sounds. Kinetics is cool. I needed to dim both down a lot to suite the vibe of the piece. Lo-fi says it all.

View attachment LofiHypnoKinetics.mp3


I find it really interesting exploring these expansions some more under the hood in Falcon. There's a lot of interesting stuff going on and a lot of usefull things with some editting. It's amazing how much you can do with these in a couple of hours.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 12, 2022)

I extended the Savage demo a bit. It really is a useful library if you're looking for some harsher metal and dubstep tones. Everything is the Savage expansion for Falcon, except for a cameo from UVI Soul Drums which does, well, the drums part half way.

View attachment Savagev2.mp3


----------



## danielh02 (Oct 12, 2022)

Falcon 2.8.1 is available:

2.8.1------------
- Fix crash with Ableton Live
- Fix crash with Slice Remixer if there was no sample in Slice oscillator
- Fix truncated volume name in browser for UFS with very long name on Windows
- Disable Metal layer on OSX until proper fixes


-Dan


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 12, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> I extended the Savage demo a bit. It really is a useful library if you're looking for some harsher metal and dubstep tones. Everything is the Savage expansion for Falcon, except for a cameo from UVI Soul Drums which does, well, the drums part half way.
> 
> View attachment Savagev2.mp3


I would like to pre-order that album, please!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 12, 2022)

danielh02 said:


> Falcon 2.8.1 is available:
> 
> 2.8.1------------
> - Fix crash with Ableton Live
> ...


Pity about the wait for the metal layer for the Mac users; but I'm very pleased to hear about the fix for the slice oscillator. Thanks.


----------



## Jaap (Oct 12, 2022)

Updated yesterday and my favorite synth got even more favorite. Back to messing around with it


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 12, 2022)

danielh02 said:


> Falcon 2.8.1 is available:
> 
> 2.8.1------------
> - Fix crash with Ableton Live
> ...


I really sucks that updating the factory presets are mandatory when Falcon needs an update. I don't even use those.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 12, 2022)

Jaap said:


> Updated yesterday and my favorite synth got even more favorite. Back to messing around with it


'Messing around' means creating a new set of presets, right?


----------



## Jaap (Oct 12, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> 'Messing around' means creating a new set of presets, right?


No idea what you are talking about!

But yes, a lot of the updates seem to work very nicely with an idea that I have already for some time, so starting to bring that to live and combining it with implenting it also with a big Maygyam update that I have planned already for a long time.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 12, 2022)

Jaap said:


> No idea what you are talking about!
> 
> But yes, a lot of the updates seem to work very nicely with an idea that I have already for some time, so starting to bring that to live and combining it with implenting it also with a big Maygyam update that I have planned already for a long time.


Maygyam is already mighty!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 12, 2022)

And here is a demo for nobody's favourite Falcon expansion, Digital Motion:
View attachment Falcon Digital Motion Demo.mp3


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 12, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> And here is a demo for nobody's favourite Falcon expansion, Digital Motion:
> 
> View attachment 86803


Your demo certainly did honor the theme of the expansion!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 12, 2022)

And another unfavourite! Analog Motion:

View attachment Falcon Analog Motion Demo.mp3


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 12, 2022)

I'm going for Eternal Funk tomorrow, wish me luck 😄


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 12, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> I'm going for Eternal Funk tomorrow, wish me luck 😄


You'll need luck if you are trying to live up to that name!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 13, 2022)

Here's a demo for the Falcon Expansion Kinetics.

View attachment Falcon Kinetics Demo.mp3


----------



## liquidlino (Oct 13, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Here's a demo for the Falcon Expansion Kinetics.
> 
> View attachment Falcon Kinetics Demo.mp3


There's some pretty good sounds in there to be fair... can see those in an orchestral context pretty easily...


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 13, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> There's some pretty good sounds in there to be fair... can see those in an orchestral context pretty easily...


It's easily the best expansion of the three I've demoed so far. The other two are good for beginners like me to learn from.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 13, 2022)

And here is a piece with Eternal Funk, with a UVI Retro Organs cameo:

View attachment EternalFunk.mp3


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 13, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> And here is a piece with Eternal Funk, with a UVI Retro Organs cameo:
> 
> View attachment EternalFunk.mp3


Latin funk? Please, sir, I'd like some more!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 13, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Here's a demo for the Falcon Expansion Kinetics.
> 
> View attachment Falcon Kinetics Demo.mp3


This is really good. All those textures and arps flying around your head. It's a cool library to write with, it has a lot going for it.


----------



## Hadrondrift (Oct 13, 2022)

A short impression using the Falcon Expansion Voklm only:
View attachment Falcon_Voklm_Check.mp3


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 14, 2022)

Okay, out comes the big gun: Falcon Expansion Plurality by Simon Stockhausen. It's the kind of soundset that you don't so much use, as try to live up to it.

View attachment Falcon Plurality Demo.mp3


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 14, 2022)

Hadrondrift said:


> A short impression using the Falcon Expansion Voklm only:
> View attachment Falcon_Voklm_Check.mp3


That's wonderful! You really show off Voklm's strengths.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 14, 2022)

And some atmospherics with Falcon Expansion Atmospherics (diaglogue by Emma D'Arcy and Olivia Cooke - fair use?):

View attachment Falcon Atmospherics Demo.mp3


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 14, 2022)

Oi! @liquidlino! You had some tracks posted. I was only partway through and now they've gone!

I don't suppose you'd consider putting them back, would you?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 18, 2022)

Here's another from Simon Stockhausen, Falcon Expansion Ether Fields:

View attachment Falcon Ether Fields Demo.mp3


----------



## liquidlino (Oct 18, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Oi! @liquidlino! You had some tracks posted. I was only partway through and now they've gone!
> 
> I don't suppose you'd consider putting them back, would you?


Temporarily... I find them a bit embarassing really. These are all either 100% falcon, or mostly falcon.

View attachment Song 2021-10-16 Deep House.3.mp3


View attachment Song 2021-11-01 Pop Funk.2.mp3


View attachment Song 2021-11-17 EDM.1.mp3


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 18, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Here's another from Simon Stockhausen, Falcon Expansion Ether Fields:
> 
> View attachment Falcon Ether Fields Demo.mp3


This is really all over the place... and I love it!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 18, 2022)

I tried for a week to come up with some cinematic use for the Organic Keys expansion and couldn't get any further than these mere 40 seconds...

View attachment OrganicKeys.mp3


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 18, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> I find them a bit embarassing really.


Why? Everyone has stuff they don't like themselves, but if you had fun making them or learned something out of it, what's the problem?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 18, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Temporarily... I find them a bit embarassing really. These are all either 100% falcon, or mostly falcon.
> 
> View attachment Song 2021-10-16 Deep House.3.mp3
> 
> ...


Thanks for reposting. Sorry, I didn't mean to cajole you into posting if you'd rather not; I thought it might have been a technical issue. It's fine to be embarassed or not, to share or not. But these are great. I particularly love the first, longest one. It really works. The other two may have suffered a bit from the MP3 format as they sound a little muted, lacking in clarity. But the basic sounds and music are terrific.

It's all a bit cheerful, though...

I post a _lot_ of rubbish; but I figure if some of it is any help to anyone then it is worth it, and it gives me a purpose, to make something to share, even if only to demonstrate a particularly sound set or sample library.

And even though there isn't always time to listen to everything, it's nice to have lots of audio on the site to try out.


----------



## Greyscale (Oct 18, 2022)

Ok bought Falcon today and I'm blown away by what that thing is capable of doing. It is so huge and I really don't know why I wasn't really aware of it until a few days ago 

And so that @liquidlino doesn't have to feel emberrassed about his pieces, I post my little thing I came up today. It is rubbish and cheesy and....I can't even describe how bad it is but I post it anyway because I had so much fun playing around . And I apologize in advance  and also sorry for the annoying vocal synth.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 18, 2022)

Greyscale said:


> Ok bought Falcon today and I'm blown away by what that thing is capable of doing. It is so huge and I really don't know why I wasn't really aware of it until a few days ago
> 
> And so that @liquidlino doesn't have to feel emberrassed about his pieces, I post my little thing I came up today. It is rubbish and cheesy and....I can't even describe how bad it is but I post it anyway because I had so much fun playing around . And I apologize in advance  and also sorry for the annoying vocal synth.


Wow, that's some fun retro-90s, lo-fi goodness you've put together there! Well done!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 18, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> I tried for a week to come up with some cinematic use for the Organic Keys expansion and couldn't get any further than these mere 40 seconds...
> 
> View attachment OrganicKeys.mp3


Oh wow! There some very nice little details you've put in there, and the bass notes have some power. I guess this could be good for augmenting a cinematic piece with some extra textures and plinks and such.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 18, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Oh wow! There some very nice little details you've put in there, and the bass notes have some power. I guess this could be good for augmenting a cinematic piece with some extra textures and plinks and such.


Yes it would, but I wouldn't spend $39 on Organic Keys for just this. As the name suggests, this is a library primarily for used around augmented/synthesized keys. The presets are made of 4 layers: synth, sample, pluck, and noise mixed in various degrees. Most sounds you hear on my snippet are from the FX preset category, where the main body of the sound (synth and sample layers) are muted. I've found the pluck and especially noise layers to have the most interesting sounds.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 24, 2022)

Is there anyone who doesn't have a license for the UVI Model D piano that would like one? I got a free copy.

[EDIT to add: the license is gone now!]

I'm not the best judge, but in my humble and ill-informed opinion, this is possibly the worst piano library I have heard that anyone ever dared to charge money for. It is often given away free or sold cheaply; and I don't think it is a great way for UVI to gain customers to give this library away as a taster.

But, having said that, I am offering it for free if anyone wants it! Here's some general midi on a few tracks of the 'Bright' setting.

View attachment Model D.mp3


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 24, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Is there anyone who doesn't have a license for the UVI Model D piano that would like one? I got a free copy.
> 
> I'm not the best judge, but in my humble and ill-informed opinion, this is possibly the worst piano library I have heard that anyone ever dared to charge money for. It is often given away free or sold cheaply; and I don't think it is a great way for UVI to gain customers to give this library away as a taster.
> 
> ...



UVI recently updated the dreaded D due to complaints several newer freebie pianos sounded slightly worse.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 24, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> UVI recently updated the dreaded D due to complaints several newer freebie pianos sounded slightly worse.


For a library with no obvious technical faults, glitches, or bugs, it is fantastically poor!


----------



## sean8877 (Oct 24, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Is there anyone who doesn't have a license for the UVI Model D piano that would like one? I got a free copy.
> 
> I'm not the best judge, but in my humble and ill-informed opinion, this is possibly the worst piano library I have heard that anyone ever dared to charge money for. It is often given away free or sold cheaply; and I don't think it is a great way for UVI to gain customers to give this library away as a taster.
> 
> ...


I don't know if I'm missing an inside joke or something like that but if you are really looking to get rid of the license I did just buy Falcon two weeks ago and would gladly take it off your hands. But if you're joking no problem, I just am kind of clueless and new to this thread. I wouldn't mind a bad piano library if it runs inside of Falcon, I could see it being useful for something I think. But maybe this whole thing is going over my head so apologies if I am taking this seriously when I shouldn't be.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 24, 2022)

sean8877 said:


> I don't know if I'm missing an inside joke or something like that but if you are really looking to get rid of the license I did just buy Falcon two weeks ago and would gladly take it off your hands. But if you're joking no problem, I just am kind of clueless and new to this thread. I wouldn't mind a bad piano library if it runs inside of Falcon, I could see it being useful for something I think. But maybe this whole thing is going over my head so apologies if I am taking this seriously when I shouldn't be.


I'll send it to you. It is actually a second free license (my first came with my audio interface), so I am very happy to pass it along. You may find you like it better than I do; but to me and quite a few others, this piano is a bit lifeless.


----------



## Michel Simons (Oct 24, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I'll send it to you. It is actually a second free license (my first came with my audio interface), so I am very happy to pass it along. You may find you like it better than I do; but to me and quite a few others, this piano is a bit lifeless.


Don't underestimate the power of lifeless. I almost made a career out of creating lifeless music.


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 24, 2022)

sean8877 said:


> I don't know if I'm missing an inside joke or something like that but if you are really looking to get rid of the license I did just buy Falcon two weeks ago and would gladly take it off your hands. But if you're joking no problem, I just am kind of clueless and new to this thread. I wouldn't mind a bad piano library if it runs inside of Falcon, I could see it being useful for something I think. But maybe this whole thing is going over my head so apologies if I am taking this seriously when I shouldn't be.


You must be the last musician on the face of the earth who didn't get a free copy. Bee fixed that. Enjoy?


----------



## sean8877 (Oct 25, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> You must be the last musician on the face of the earth who didn't get a free copy. Bee fixed that. Enjoy?


Now I don't feel like an outcast since I own the most lowly regarded Falcon library lol. But seriously thanks to Bee Abney for the license, I might be able to figure out some way to use it hopefully.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 26, 2022)

@liquidlino This seems new? Maybe a cool bass to accompany your favourite UVI drums?


----------



## Flyo (Oct 26, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> @liquidlino This seems new? Maybe a cool bass to accompany your favourite UVI drums?



Seems cool! Already have SoulDrums, apparently they do not offer any discount price for costumers of SoulDrums? This match perfectly with it! so…. I really was excepting a nice touch for the costumers of this series. I anticipate this release just from the beginning of the mysterious announcement! 😔


----------



## Vem von Helst (Oct 26, 2022)

I also have SoulDrums and I have received a 10$ voucher for SoulBass in my mail


----------



## oeholmen (Oct 27, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Played around with Hypnotic Dive, Kinetics and Lo-Fi expansions. Everything is Falcon 2.8.
> 
> Hypnotic Dive is a bit quirky. More acid new age sounds. Kinetics is cool. I needed to dim both down a lot to suite the vibe of the piece. Lo-fi says it all.
> 
> ...


This I really loved! Very cool sounds and beats


----------



## oeholmen (Oct 27, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Temporarily... I find them a bit embarassing really. These are all either 100% falcon, or mostly falcon.
> 
> View attachment Song 2021-10-16 Deep House.3.mp3
> 
> ...


Very nice


----------



## liquidlino (Oct 27, 2022)

oeholmen said:


> Very nice


Nah, the tracks are crap. But Falcon is great.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 27, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Nah, the tracks are crap. But Falcon is great.


They're better than you think, and worse than you wanted them to be.


----------



## liquidlino (Oct 27, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> They're better than you think, and worse than you wanted them to be.


Well, now we are going to get all philosophical. Yes. Tracks are ok. They represented the best I could do at the time and in that sense they're great. I'm going through that period where I know enough to know how much of a journey I have ahead of me to get actually any good. I'm no natural musical savant. Everything is learnt and practiced and relearned. I have the tools at my disposal the same as any pro, I have zero excuses other than the quality of my composition, arrangement and production which is on me. It's so frustrating. But I keep learning and practicing and improving. Gah.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 27, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Well, now we are going to get all philosophical. Yes. Tracks are ok. They represented the best I could do at the time and in that sense they're great. I'm going through that period where I know enough to know how much of a journey I have ahead of me to get actually any good. I'm no natural musical savant. Everything is learnt and practiced and relearned. I have the tools at my disposal the same as any pro, I have zero excuses other than the quality of my composition, arrangement and production which is on me. It's so frustrating. But I keep learning and practicing and improving. Gah.


Sounds familiar. I’m like you. Tons of great tools. Hardly any music to show for it. And the stuff that IS there sucks. (NOT saying yours does!!) At least to my ears. But some time last year I decided to (at least try to) no longer give a shit and just put it out there. The worst thing that’ll happen is that people agree with me, so there’s a huge potential for better experiences and some actually useful feedback. I am not saying that you should feel or do the same - by no means! Just sharing my own personal experience. I am a hobbyist musician and I decided I am ultimately in this for very serious reasons: 1) music is my life and the sole reason I can somewhat “stand” existence as such and 2) I’m supposed to have fun with this!

❤️


----------



## liquidlino (Nov 3, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> @liquidlino This seems new? Maybe a cool bass to accompany your favourite UVI drums?



Just bought it, before the voucher period expires. I'm very curious what 11gb (compressed - it's 57gb uncompressed!!!!) of bass samples can do... demos seem good, and as you say, will go with soul drums really nicely.


----------



## oeholmen (Nov 3, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Just bought it, before the voucher period expires. I'm very curious what 11gb (compressed - it's 57gb uncompressed!!!!) of bass samples can do... demos seem good, and as you say, will go with soul drums really nicely.


Me too! It sounds good and is fun to play


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 4, 2022)

Will be interesting to see if the Soul series will continue with additions. Guitar would be appreciated.


----------



## oeholmen (Nov 4, 2022)

SoulBass seems to be a bit heavy on my cpu. Any one else notice?


----------



## liquidlino (Nov 4, 2022)

oeholmen said:


> SoulBass seems to be a bit heavy on my cpu. Any one else notice?


Only used it for a 20 min noodle so far, was the only instrument loaded. Didn't notice any CPU issues, on amd 3600x. 

Very impressed by it though! The hammer on/off is very realistic. And plenty of rr and dynamic layers. 

And the tone is great.


----------



## Flyo (Nov 4, 2022)

I can’t find any answer for this, the Soul Bass have a Slap mode to play?


----------



## liquidlino (Nov 4, 2022)

Flyo said:


> I can’t find any answer for this, the Soul Bass have a Slap mode to play?


No deep sampled slap mode. There's a synthetic slap sample that is blended in presets to give a slap like effect. 

But there's multiple fingered and picked positions and styles to choose. And ghost notes too.


----------



## oeholmen (Nov 4, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Only used it for a 20 min noodle so far, was the only instrument loaded. Didn't notice any CPU issues, on amd 3600x.
> 
> Very impressed by it though! The hammer on/off is very realistic. And plenty of rr and dynamic layers.
> 
> And the tone is great.


I love the sound and playability. I have a MacBook that is a few years old.


----------



## b_elliott (Dec 15, 2022)

I noticed I was behind on my Falcon2 updates: went from version 2.5 to 2.9 last night on my Win10 pc.

Several bummers: (Note: Support ticket now opened)

1. UVI Portal update itself took 2 hours.
2. Falcon2.9 update was sloooow dial-up speed
(35k/sec vs my usual 2 - 3Mbps.)*
3. Falcon Factory = repeat failures to download. On 3rd attempt just now -- speedy at 75kbps. 
4. Falcon2 has disappeared from Reaper6 and StudioOne4.6 despite re-scans; despite refresh and syncing iLok. iLok shows Falcon activated. Falcon shows on my ssd drive but so far no luck appearing in either DAW as an instrument.
5. Attempted numerous times to "Redeem code" but fails inside Portal. I have no clue what my code is/was and pressing that option results in simply a message "the call failed." Not even sure if this is required to update.

* since it is Xmas, lots of folks/students back home on vacay, likely part of the bottleneck speeds just now.

Since I am an old fart unfamiliar with the update rigamarole, I am open to any helpful tips to avoid future update bummers.

Best, Bill


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 15, 2022)

b_elliott said:


> I noticed I was behind on my Falcon2 updates: went from version 2.5 to 2.9 last night on my Win10 pc.
> 
> Several bummers: (Note: Support ticket now opened)
> 
> ...


It may be possible that Falcon 2 is in Studio One, just hidden. Use the tool icon to see any hidden instruments. This has happened to me in the past; I'm not sure why or how, but I do think that it was around the time of an earlier update.

If it is there, perhaps there is a similar function in Reaper.

The rest... I do believe that, currently, the UVI Portal is far from optimised for efficiency and so may be hit harder by internet bottlenecks.


----------



## Hadrondrift (Dec 15, 2022)

You can download and install Falcon and all content directly, not using the UVI Portal. I even did not install it. Avoiding portals and installer apps whenever possible is often the better option, I think. They are marketing instruments and often suck (Vienna Assistant and Toontrack not included).

UVI direct downloads:





Authentication - UVI







www.uvi.net




There you will find all your serial numbers as well.

Falcon 2.9? For me, 2.8.2 is the last version.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 15, 2022)

Hadrondrift said:


> You can download and install Falcon and all content directly, not using the UVI Portal. I even did not install it. Avoiding portals and installer apps whenever possible is often the better option, I think. They are marketing instruments and often suck (VSL and Toontrack not included).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the latest is 2.8.2.

Good point, you can download without using the Portal.


----------



## sean8877 (Dec 15, 2022)

b_elliott said:


> I noticed I was behind on my Falcon2 updates: went from version 2.5 to 2.9 last night on my Win10 pc.
> 
> Several bummers: (Note: Support ticket now opened)
> 
> ...


As others said I just download directly from the downloads page in my account. I can't get their download manager to behave at all so that's the only way I can get my downloads currently.


----------



## b_elliott (Dec 15, 2022)

Hadrondrift said:


> You can download and install Falcon and all content directly, not using the UVI Portal. I even did not install it. Avoiding portals and installer apps whenever possible is often the better option, I think. They are marketing instruments and often suck (Vienna Assistant and Toontrack not included).
> 
> UVI direct downloads
> 
> ...


Thank you Hadrondrift and Bee. 

Falcon remains invisible in both my DAWS. S1's "hidden" plugins view only revealed all the TRacks-5 IKM plugins I have not purchased.

I believe the Portal "optimization" is likely the bugger, meaning I suspect my Falcon update-downloads went to the Great Spaghetti Monster above. No Falcon I can find anywheres despite what the Portal reports. My my.

Direct d/l will attempt now since I am stopped on my Falcon song project.

Appreciate your responses! Now 'av a merry one!


----------



## Michel Simons (Dec 15, 2022)

I don't get the vst3 version behaving both in Cubase 8.5 and 12. Could that in any way be related to your problem?


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Dec 15, 2022)

Still don't like the fact you need to update the factory presets everytime you update Falcon. Never use the darn things, all they do is take up hard drive space and bandwidth


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 15, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Still don't like the fact you need to update the factory presets everytime you update Falcon. Never use the darn things, all they do is take up hard drive space and bandwidth


You don't have to do that every time. Only when the Factory presets have been updated. You may be right that it is necessary then; but it does appear as a separate download in the Portal.


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 15, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Temporarily... I find them a bit embarassing really. These are all either 100% falcon, or *mostly falcon*.
> 
> View attachment Song 2021-10-16 Deep House.3.mp3
> 
> ...


Key word: mostly

what isn't?


----------



## b_elliott (Dec 15, 2022)

re: direct downloads Falcon proper now done; Falcon Factory wavering between 1 hour and 23 hours further to go. 

At the risk of completely derailing this Falcon thread, may I ask a curious question about a separate product: BFD3.5 which was a similar update scenario that went awry for me. 

Current scene: 1-2 years ago upgraded to BFD3.5 but lost access to it since my pc is 99.99% kept off-line. 

@ 1.5 years ago I went thru OnLine Music's BFD Lic. Mgr and upgraded. Since that time, I am prompted to re-register my paid for product. Each time I go online, their servers are too busy "please check again later." This went on for 7 months; sometimes I succeeded; often I failed; now, I can't be bothered to try.

This current Falcon fumblery has me suddenly hopeful. 

QUESTION: Is there a smart tip/work-around for this constant re-registration of BFD3.5?

Best, Bill


----------



## sean8877 (Dec 15, 2022)

b_elliott said:


> re: direct downloads Falcon proper now done; Falcon Factory wavering between 1 hour and 23 hours further to go.
> 
> At the risk of completely derailing this Falcon thread, may I ask a curious question about a separate product: BFD3.5 which was a similar update scenario that went awry for me.
> 
> ...


You might want to check out this BFD thread over on KVR and post your question there. Lots of people complaining about the every 90 day re-authorization not working right (but it does work for some people apparently). The BFD product manager is also on that thread (Amberience) so maybe you can ask him directly. I had considered picking up BFD but decided not to after reading about the tomfoolery with the authorization.









KVR Forum: ADSR are selling BFD3 for $50 - Instruments Forum


KVR Audio Forum - ADSR are selling BFD3 for $50 - Instruments Forum




www.kvraudio.com


----------



## Fleer (Dec 15, 2022)

Here’s hoping Falcon 3 will be a free upgrade (like Falcon 2 and Pigments 4)


----------



## b_elliott (Dec 15, 2022)

Michel Simons said:


> I don't get the vst3 version behaving both in Cubase 8.5 and 12. Could that in any way be related to your problem?


If that Q was directed to me, I will ask Support once it answers my ticket (likely tomorrow). 

Meantime, I completed a direct d/l and chose vst3 as my option as that has been my default for a couple years now. If Support suggests that I revert to VST and skip vst3 I will pass this data along. 

Update: I got Falcon2.8.2 to open in Reaper solely by opening up an earlier Falcon project which had Falcon tracks. Falcon still does not show up in my vst library scans, so I have made a temp project file to have this vst available until the dust settles. 

Sure is a pile of inconvenience. I hereby resolve in a new unit of time to avoid upgrades unless I have 24-48 hours to go on hold.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 15, 2022)

b_elliott said:


> If that Q was directed to me, I will ask Support once it answers my ticket (likely tomorrow).
> 
> Meantime, I completed a direct d/l and chose vst3 as my option as that has been my default for a couple years now. If Support suggests that I revert to VST and skip vst3 I will pass this data along.
> 
> ...


Very wise. Myself, I have to stop using any spare time at the end of the day for updates.


----------



## b_elliott (Dec 15, 2022)

sean8877 said:


> You might want to check out this BFD thread over on KVR and post your question there. Lots of people complaining about the every 90 day re-authorization not working right (but it does work for some people apparently). The BFD product manager is also on that thread (Amberience) so maybe you can ask him directly. I had considered picking up BFD but decided not to after reading about the tomfoolery with the authorization.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes, and here I thought it was just foolish me vs everyone else carefree and bug free. 
Time is gold. Since I picked up MODO Drums (during IKM's group buy last year) I use it instead = hassle free and just as good sounding IMHO. Sucks to fall for the upgrade hype.


----------



## b_elliott (Dec 19, 2022)

For the record, my situation with Falcon2.8 update on my PC system (ie, losing visibility of Falcon inside Reaper and StudioOne after update) now resolved by UVI Support. 

Required remote access into my pc -- turns out it was a _VST cache bug_ which they said was rare and likely no further issues on other updates. 

I watched closely: 90% of what UVI Support did I had done earlier, including clearing Reaper's vst cache and re-scan; however, they did numerous file location tidy-ups I had not dared to mess with.

Now back to Falcon2 granulation/strangulation. 
Cheers, Bill


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 19, 2022)

b_elliott said:


> For the record, my situation with Falcon2.8 update on my PC system (ie, losing visibility of Falcon inside Reaper and StudioOne after update) now resolved by UVI Support.
> 
> Required remote access into my pc -- turns out it was a _VST cache bug_ which they said was rare and likely no further issues on other updates.
> 
> ...


That's good service! I'm very pleased to hear you are airborne again!


----------



## Fleer (Dec 19, 2022)

Come to think of it, I like using UVI synths in Falcon (from Vintage Vault) that are (sample) ROM-based, as that means their samples are meticulously, well, sampled by UVI. 
I know the (Kurzweil) U1250 is one of those, and I’m looking for any suggestions on other ones.


----------



## Fleer (Dec 19, 2022)

But that Voyetra 8 (UVI PX 8) is mighty sweet:


----------

